# Resident Evil -- Operation FAR HILLS



## Snort (Sep 7, 2009)

Resident evil theme this year. We sent out Umbrella Corporation recruiting notices as invitations, and those who RSVP'ed to our Umbrella Corp. e-mail address received laminated Umbrella Corporation ID cards which were used to activate card readers on the exterior entrance door and the elevator into the hive.









Night exterior shot









Approaching the entrance









Hive Entrance









Entry instructions









Unlocked door leads to corridor and elevator


----------



## Snort (Sep 7, 2009)

Elevator interior... Swipe you card, the door closes, the lights flicker, and the elevator moves while the floor display counts down to the Hive.

When the elevator sequence was over, you exit via the same elevator door, but a newly repositioned wall forces you to turn left, where a video clip of the Red Queen projected on the wall tells you to get out, and you're all going to die down here.









Map of the Hive... Yes, that's a drop panel


















A flatline EKG never stopped a zombie victim


----------



## Snort (Sep 7, 2009)

Knee high liquid sky effect... Hard to photograph









Which helped conceal this monster in the box









Last scares... Thrashing zombie fallen through ceiling with electric crackers in fuse box and end of conduit


----------



## Snort (Sep 7, 2009)

Interior shots


----------



## Snort (Sep 7, 2009)

Food... Meat hands








Your hosts.. Alice and I

Build thread with video
http://www.hauntforum.com/showthread.php?t=36011


----------



## diggerc (Feb 22, 2006)

Wow! that's some show. Far Hills NJ?


----------



## J!M! Neutron (Nov 7, 2013)

Wow...Normally every one goes all out OUTSIDE but you guys stepped it up 5 notches INSIDE. lol Very cool to see that your having fun with Halloween. Awesome JOB...


----------



## tjc67 (Jul 28, 2013)

Amazing job


----------



## Snort (Sep 7, 2009)

J!M! Neutron said:


> Wow...Normally every one goes all out OUTSIDE but you guys stepped it up 5 notches INSIDE. lol Very cool to see that your having fun with Halloween. Awesome JOB...


This was for an annual Halloween party, so that definitely shifts our focus inside.



diggerc said:


> Wow! that's some show. Far Hills NJ?


Nope, Del Rio, TX. Far Hills Drive


----------



## niblique71 (Dec 2, 2009)

diggerc said:


> Wow! that's some show. Far Hills NJ?


That's what I was thinking.. "Far Hills NJ" .

Anyway. I like it. Very cool concept and well done


----------



## Hairazor (Mar 13, 2012)

Very clever and nicely put together!


----------



## Kraken (Sep 7, 2012)

Love the movie, so bada$$ set up!! I would have mentally freaked myself out walking through that, just thinking what all you COULD have done....great job.


----------



## Headless (Sep 4, 2011)

Nice job! Well done! Love the hand coming up through the floor!


----------



## Mattimus (Oct 23, 2013)

How was the Handloaf?

Love seeing the updated pics of the inside too. Great haunt/party setup.


----------



## Lunatic (Oct 3, 2006)

Awesome setup Snort!


----------

